# supply lists



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

What happened to the list of suppliers.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It seems that a lot of the stickies have disappeared. Hmmm.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It seems that the threads were still around, but had somehow become "unstuck." Now I have to figure out what other threads used to be stickies and re-stick those, too.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

:/

I'm sad to see so little activity here like there used to be. Where did everyone go? I must have missed something.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The whole forum is that way, Kathy.


----------

